# CADE_SIMU: ¿Cómo pasar unas bombillas de triángulo a estrella?



## MarkinhoFCB (Jun 12, 2010)

Pues eso, se hacer el arranque automático estrella-triángulo manual para un motor pero no me aclaro a hacerlo con unas simples bombillas, quiero que arranquen en triángulo y luego en estrella y no entiendo como lo tengo que hacer.

+ INFO: 
Deseamos realizar la automatización de un sistema trifásico de iluminación.
Al actuar sobre un pulsador S1 las lámparas lucirán al total de su potencia.
Al actuar sobre un pulsador S2 las lámparas lucirán a menor intensidad de su potencia
nominal.
El sistema de iluminación se detendrá al actuar sobre un pulsador S3.


----------



## Traviato (Jun 12, 2010)

No entiendo qué es lo que no entiendes.

Si sabes hacerlo con un motor, ¿qué problema tiene sustituir un bobinado de un motor por una bombilla?, ya sea sobre el papel o en un circuito experimental.

Saludos.


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 12, 2010)

¿Bombillas de incasdencencia normales y corrientes?


----------



## MarkinhoFCB (Jun 12, 2010)

Traviato dijo:


> No entiendo qué es lo que no entiendes.
> 
> Si sabes hacerlo con un motor, ¿qué problema tiene sustituir un bobinado de un motor por una bombilla?, ya sea sobre el papel o en un circuito experimental.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Traviato, gracias por tu respuesta.

En el CADe_SIMU tengo un circuito estrella - triángulo, pero si sustituyo el motor por bombillas sólo se encienden cuando están en triángulo, y sólo se encienden las laterales.

En un momento subo una captura.

Es en un circuito estrella - triángulo, pero me vale el ejemplo:

En estrella:


En estrella:




En triángulo



Ya lo he resuelto, que fallo más tonto.


----------



## Traviato (Jun 12, 2010)

En triangulo, hay un error, la fase central la unes consigo misma a través de KM3. En estrella debería funcionar.


----------



## Dano (Jun 12, 2010)

Traviato dijo:


> En triangulo, hay un error, la fase central la unes consigo misma a través de KM3. En estrella debería funcionar.



Exacto ese es el error, si cambias ahí todo debería funcionar


----------



## MarkinhoFCB (Jun 12, 2010)

Gracias, observé mi error nada más postear las imagenes, ya que estoy acostumbrado a tener el motor en el que modifico las fases en los bornes del mismo


----------

